# Modern War Pics from lesofprimus...



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2005)

Well, some are from the late 80's and early 90's.... 
Here is some pics from my military service, that I took and scanned, some that friends sent, and also that ive found on the net, and here of course... 

All sorts of Modern Military pics......


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 11, 2005)

Excellent!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2005)

More...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 12, 2005)

Cool pics....the mortar one is great...As is the A-10 GAU-8 cannon...Actually theyre all great


----------



## evangilder (Jun 12, 2005)

Nice, that last one in the first group...yikes. Was that a storm? That's a pretty serious list.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 30, 2005)

I love the pics. Great idea too, I am going to have to start up a military pics thread also from my experiences.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 30, 2005)

them's some truely great pics!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 30, 2005)

TyTy.... Yea evan the last one was a pretty good storm in the North Atlantic...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 1, 2005)

I remember flying in C-130s through some big storms, but could never deal with the oceans. I get seasick, but not airsick, go figure. So it was an obvious choice when deciding between the Navy and the AF. With a list that heavy, I would have been in full "vector spew" mode.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 1, 2005)

I have a pic somewhere of me standing up during one of those awesome lists... Ill see if I can find it later on tonight...


----------



## plan_D (Jul 1, 2005)

I don't want to alarm anyone, but one of those ships has something wrong with it. I can't quite put my finger on it though...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 1, 2005)

Im with you even. I hate ships. I dont get sea sick or anything and never have but I just hate the feeling that the boat could capsize and I am stuck inside of it. I much prefer the soaring through the skies.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 1, 2005)

> I much prefer the soaring through the skies.


To those of us that have been shot down before by enemy fire, I whole heartedly disagree!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2005)

Been shot at but never shot down and I would much prefer it to stay that way. Ofcourse I would never be able to tell you unless it actually happened but I think I would get right back into the seat again. I have some people in my unit that have been shot down and several that were in accidents due to mechanical failure and they all still fly today. If you love it you love it and you will never get it out of your blood.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 2, 2005)

> If you love it you love it and you will never get it out of your blood.


Too True...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 2, 2005)

I am sure it is the same for the navy boys and there ships.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 23, 2005)

More...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 23, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 25, 2005)

Good pics. I really like the Somalia migs.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 29, 2005)

More...


----------



## evangilder (Jul 30, 2005)

Cool stuff, Les. Looks like the Somali Migs have been graffiti'd pretty well!


----------



## trackend (Jul 30, 2005)

Some nice pics Les I really like the eject shot.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jul 30, 2005)

Yeah, cool pics.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 31, 2005)

We did the same with the Iraqi migs on our post. We painted them with grafatti and stuff. Not sure if I have pics of them though.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 17, 2005)

More...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 17, 2005)

I like the Iraqi aircraft damage pics. Good stuff!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 17, 2005)

Good pics. I like the polar bears by the sub.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 17, 2005)

I do too.....


----------



## volto71 (Aug 18, 2005)

Great pics!!!!!  
8) Ciao 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2005)

More...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 21, 2005)

Did that guy in the A-6 survive?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 21, 2005)

I've seen the A-6 shots before, but don't know the story. The Blue Angels shot is awesome!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 22, 2005)

Cool shots!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

The A-6 guy did survive and one of the things that saved him was the fact that parachute was wrapped around the tail of the aircraft keeping him from being sliced and diced by the shards of glass of the broken canopy. At least that is what the flight fax said that my dad brough home a while back.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2005)

Nice pics Les, still amazing that he managed to survive, doesn't look pleasant.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2005)

I am sure it was not.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 23, 2005)

More....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2005)

some pretty amazing shots there..........


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2005)

Yes nice shots, the SU-27 shot is amazing.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 24, 2005)

Cool stuff, Les! The Oh%20Shit.jpg shot is actually something that F-111s do (or did) on a frequent basis. It is called dump and burn. The fuel dump is right between the exhausts on the 111. They dump some fuel, then light the afterburners and whoosh! It looks like a freaking flamethrower. It looks really cool at night. 

So why do they do that? One is to dump fuel for an in-flight emergency to get rid of fuel fast. But I do know of at least 2 other cases where they were used for other reasons.

During the Libya raid, Col. Fzackerly <sp> saw one of his flight trying to find the group to form up for the ride home. The just went 'feet dry' and had to maintain radio silence. The colonel did a quick dump and burn to signal his wingman where they were. 

During an operational exercise off of Italy, near Comiso IIRC, 2 f-111s were jumped by a hotshot F-16 pilot who had been briefed not to get to close. Someone wasn't listening. The aardvarks were at a fairly low level with their wings swept forward. Not the ideal position to get caught in. The Falcon driver got right up on the tail of the lead wingman, who performed a classic dump and burn. Melted the canopy on the F-16 and burned all the paint off!. It was a good thing he was below, or he would have gotten an intake-full also that would have flamed him out.

Must have been a sight to see a charred F-16 landing!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 24, 2005)

I'll bet the guy in the F-16 sh*t his pants. Try explaining that one!

Great pics les!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 24, 2005)

Amazing pics.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 25, 2005)

Yep the F 111 dump and burn is awesome, seen it many times. The RAAF do it quite abit at special events, airshows, the Indy etc.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 25, 2005)

Yep, I remember watching it during the Y2K celebrations. Still a site to behold. I don't recall seeing the USAF do it for anything other than to dump fuel. I have seen it much more often from the Aussies.


----------



## Aggie08 (Sep 25, 2005)

That's awesome. If I were in the Falcon I definitely would be needing a new pair of pants. Pretty funny on the Aardvark's part.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 27, 2005)

More...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Sep 27, 2005)

That's a good pic of the gunners in action.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 27, 2005)

I like the A-10 up there.


----------



## evangilder (Sep 27, 2005)

Good stuff!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 27, 2005)

Nice pics Les. The A-10 and the C-130 gunners ones are cool.


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 30, 2005)

The A-10's had some fun, eh? lookit all those kills!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 30, 2005)

That it does look like. Id love to get a turn in a A-10. Must be a pure pleasure to fly.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2005)

great low speed handling if nothing else........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 1, 2005)

Its a tank with wings!


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 2, 2005)

Speaking of a tank with wings....


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 2, 2005)

More....


----------



## trackend (Nov 2, 2005)

Bet that was a fun landing in the tank.
Nice pics Les the hog sure is an ugly bird but must look beautiful to the foot sloggers when its supporting them.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice pics Les.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 2, 2005)

Cool Les! The flying tank was wild.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 2, 2005)

U guys see the marks on top of the GAU barrels??? This plane participated in Desert Storm and if I recall correctly, the pilot had scored several "kills" in this very aircraft...

Hadda be one hell of a landing when that tank landed.... I know of a couple of M1A1 guys that have chipped teeth...


----------



## plan_D (Nov 2, 2005)

Have you ever seen the pre-war picture of a Soviet BT-2 'flying'? If you haven't, look:







Sorry for sticking an image on your thread, les, it had to be done.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 2, 2005)

You mean this one?






Teriffic pics les...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2005)

I have pD (have it on my HD), it is a great pic although the crew will have been dazed to say the least.


----------



## Glider (Nov 2, 2005)

In WW1 when the tank came into service there was a demonstration in front of the Royal Family. A tank came down a huge drop, then came over to the royal stand and stopped. The King asked to speak to the crew and four men came out and talked to the King.
No one told the King that the other I think it was six members of the crew were still inside the tank but had been knocked out when it hit the ground.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 3, 2005)

yes i've seen a video clip of that, although when i saw it the commentary said they were all knocked out and the king went on to see something else!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 3, 2005)

Ha, that picture of Jessica Simpson in the Blackhawk with the 1/140th patch. Those guys replaced us in Iraq. They got Simpson, we got to go home!


----------



## trackend (Nov 4, 2005)

Fair swap. They could keep the tits Id much sooner be in me own pit.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 4, 2005)

LOL, I like you siggy by the way


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 4, 2005)

Yea but he has the wrong arm on the canopy....


----------



## trackend (Nov 4, 2005)

I could be deformed (and im not request any remarks on that Les)


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 4, 2005)

Ya know, at that altitude, I would think u would atleast have long sleeves on track...


----------



## trackend (Nov 4, 2005)

I did have till he turned on the reheat


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 4, 2005)

Hence the look on ur face???


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 6, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 6, 2005)




----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 9, 2005)

If anyone would like to post their own pics, please make a new thread...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 13, 2005)

More....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 13, 2005)

Nice pics Les.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 13, 2005)

Yep, pretty good. I love the first one of the crashing Sukhoi. Cool pic.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 14, 2005)

That is one hell of a shot.


----------



## trackend (Nov 14, 2005)

I know the Russians build some good aircraft but there does seem to be a lot of pics with them going splatskie.

I like the Donkey cart shot Les, although I would have thought power plant info for APC's was still classified.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 14, 2005)

Awesome! I like the F-18 minus canopy.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 14, 2005)

That's an F-14.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 14, 2005)

Damn.... CC just got one....


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 14, 2005)

That Donkey had dreadlocks


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 20, 2005)

More...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 20, 2005)

posted some of them twice les, but some of the new ones are good...........


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 20, 2005)

So? Good stuff Les.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 20, 2005)

Sometimes Lanc, there are going to be a couple of reposts that slip through the cracks...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 20, 2005)

Good stuff, Les. Though I am not too keen on the GIs getting hit, I understand that it happens.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 20, 2005)

To me, those pics represent the valor in which these men perform their duties, day in and day out... The guy gave his life trying to save a brother.... To me, thats bravery at its finest...


----------



## evangilder (Dec 21, 2005)

Agreed, it illustrates that well. But you and I both know it sucks to watch a brother fall.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 21, 2005)

Amen...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Dec 22, 2005)

Nice pics, but instead of burning those guns im sure they could give one to me with some ammo for target shooting in the garden....


----------



## plan_D (Dec 22, 2005)

It was sad to see those pictures of the soldiers being shot, les, but it made me glad that I have never had to witness it personally or watch it happen to someone I knew. A damn fine man, and soldier, he was to risk his life for his brother - may he rest in peace. 

And on that note, let's make sure the enemy pays in 10s and 100s for that one man!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 22, 2005)

More...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 22, 2005)

Some good pics there. Never good to see a couple of the good guys get it, but I meant the quality of the pics overall. 
I fully agree that the fella attempting to save his buddy is a hero though. His memorial should reflect nothing less IMO.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 22, 2005)

Agreed, NS! Hey Les, that guy next to you on the rail in the shot of the ship looks like another guy your size. You guys must have had a hell of a time with those hatches!


----------



## 102first_hussars (Dec 23, 2005)

evangilder said:


> I remember flying in C-130s through some big storms, but could never deal with the oceans. I get seasick, but not airsick, go figure. So it was an obvious choice when deciding between the Navy and the AF. With a list that heavy, I would have been in full "vector spew" mode.



The Air Force pays more too right?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Dec 23, 2005)

102first_hussars said:


> The Air Force pays more too right?


What, you mean in general? I'd have a hard time believing that those carrier deck boys make less than Air Force ground crewmen. Man, just the hazardous duty pay alone.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 23, 2005)

Yea thats a kid named Prinky, another ST2 member... He was not as big as myself, I was 225 and he was 190 or so.... That pic was from my first Deployment, before we got our Tridents... Prinky graduated BUDS class right after mine...


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 19, 2006)

Some more pics....


----------



## evangilder (Jan 19, 2006)

Good stuff. I love the C-130 refueling shot. That is wild!


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 20, 2006)

Yeah I like that shot too, good pics Les.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 20, 2006)

Awesome. Yeah, the refueling shot rocks.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 20, 2006)

Great Stuff! 8)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 21, 2006)

nice shots, i wonder what the kid did for his next trick


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jan 21, 2006)

Probably told a really flat joke 8)

(A bit like that one  )


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 21, 2006)

cheddar cheese said:


> Probably told a really flat joke 8)
> 
> (A bit like that one  )


God, I love stupid humour. 

A-hyuk!.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 21, 2006)

Oy! That was pretty punny of you, CC!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 11, 2006)

More...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 11, 2006)

Good stuff Les, that A-10 has taken some damage.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 11, 2006)

let's hope the ground crew were as observant as you


----------



## MichaelHenley (Feb 11, 2006)

In the first group, i like that photo of the missile breaking through its cover. Why do all the guys on duty bring high speed cameras?


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 24, 2006)

damn the ground crew is looking at the wrong wheel
great shots les!


----------



## Wildcat (Mar 24, 2006)

Cool pics mate!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 12, 2006)

MOre...


----------



## carpenoctem1689 (Apr 12, 2006)

where is that pic with the soldiers in the moutains, surrounded by stones and in the stream?


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 12, 2006)

Ummm, I have no idea what ur referring to...


----------



## carpenoctem1689 (Apr 12, 2006)

ninth picture down, first page...apologies for not being specific


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 13, 2006)

NIce pics Les, I like the broadside.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 13, 2006)

That picture is one of the few operational pics that I have of myself.... It is from "somehwere" in Eastern Europe...


----------



## lesofprimus (May 7, 2006)

Some old ones and some new ones.....


----------



## Gnomey (May 8, 2006)

Good stuff Les.


----------



## evangilder (May 8, 2006)

Good stuff. I sure would like to know the story behind the airplane/truck incident. That looks expensive!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 13, 2006)

More...


----------



## Gnomey (May 13, 2006)

Good stuff Les, the last one is pretty low!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 13, 2006)

The Hummer pic up there is way cool! Great shots...


----------



## Wildcat (May 14, 2006)

Cool pics!


----------



## evangilder (May 14, 2006)

The C-130 angel decoy flares is a really cool shot. I have seen it in a single one, but not a double. Very cool!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 21, 2006)

Damn crazy bird strike! I dont know how manytimes that happened to us.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 28, 2006)

More...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2006)

The C-130 crash up there, I saw that one. Well I did not see it crash but I saw the wreckage after it happened. Landing in my Blackhawk right next to it, so that I could pick up ballots from the Iraqi Elections.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 1, 2006)

One comment??? One comment... Thats pretty freakin lame....


----------



## evangilder (Jun 2, 2006)

The F4 and A6 fires look pretty scary. BUt I love the Smile MF one!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey Dan - the F-4 pic, do you know where it's from?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 2, 2006)

Nah Joe, Ive had it for a few years now...


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 2, 2006)

Good stuff Les, Adler I expect you saw a fair bit of what that Blackhawk has been through...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeap many times Gnomey.


----------



## Aggie08 (Jun 11, 2006)

Great pics les, keep em comin


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2006)

Ask and ye shall recieve....


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jun 11, 2006)

nice pics les


----------



## evangilder (Jun 11, 2006)

Some good ones there, Dan. The fourth one down is a right place, right time shot. I want to get a rightplace/time shot, but don't really want it to be a crash.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 11, 2006)

True Eric. The B-1 is a pretty expensive landing gear failure by the looks of things...


----------



## Henk (Jun 11, 2006)

The pics of the Hawk and the B1 is nasty sh*t, but les the pic with the Mi-24 with the chin gun is the ATE a South African company that upgraded them to be for a export customer. They look cool this way. 

The plane that crash with the sparks flying what happend there and where did that happen?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 13, 2006)

is that sniper position in the handbook?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 15, 2006)

More...


----------



## Erich (Aug 15, 2006)

got a good laugh on the French armee nife, notice I speeled that in the frennch


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 15, 2006)

Tactical panty shields.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 16, 2006)

anyone know the story behind the C-17?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 16, 2006)

U mean the C-5 Galaxy??? It crashed at Dover on an undershoot...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2006)

Good stuff Les, the French nife is great


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 19, 2006)

More...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 27, 2006)

That F-14 fire looks bad. Is that one of your shots?


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 27, 2006)

Nope...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 27, 2006)

Was curious about that one. That looks like a pretty serious mess.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm more curious about the GBU through the bulkhead. What gives?


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 1, 2006)

love the magazine cover!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 29, 2006)

More...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 29, 2006)

i assume the prop ripped off and ripped through the aircraft yes?


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 29, 2006)

Yep, and it injured some of the crew as well..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2006)

Ouch on that C-130!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 29, 2006)

Yep, wouldn't of been pleasant for those inside.

Good stuff!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 6, 2007)

Some old/new stuff...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jan 6, 2007)

Could that Sukhoi be any lower? 

...and that MiG-29 shot! Oy!


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 6, 2007)

my god that mig crashed right into that crowd!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

all deaths aside, it's a fantastic example of how useful and good ejector seats are


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2007)

Good stuff Les!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2007)

And how often do you see a staged shot of 4 F-15s firing Sparrows?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2007)

I was there when the bottom one happened. That was the Italian team that collided at the Rammstein AFB Airshow back in 1988.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2007)

weren't formation teams like that banned in Germany because of it or something?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2007)

I recall something along those lines too, Lanc. Not sure, but might have been promulgated to the ICAO standards too. Maybe FBJ can remember. I know now that all acrobatics at ANY show that I've been to since have always been parallel to the runway or parallel to public areas.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 9, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> I recall something along those lines too, Lanc. Not sure, but might have been promulgated to the ICAO standards too. Maybe FBJ can remember. I know now that all acrobatics at ANY show that I've been to since have always been parallel to the runway or parallel to public areas.



Aerobatics Matt! We're not gymnists!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes there was a total ban of Airshows in Germany, but this was lifted 3 years later. Since 1991 the Germans have had regular Airshows again. However the USAF stopped there annual Airshow at the Ramstein AFB in Germany and has not done it since.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes Matt you are right this accident happened with the formation coming at the spectators. Since this accident all formations have to fly parallel to the spectators.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2007)

Damn, kloby got me!


----------



## mkloby (Jan 9, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Damn, kloby got me!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 10, 2007)

Don't gloat. Gloating is such an ugly trait.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 12, 2007)

Red Arrows fly towards the crowd all the time, they usually try and break far in front of the crowd however..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 12, 2007)

Maybe in England but in Germany and the United States they have to fly parralel to the crowd.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 18, 2007)

More....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 18, 2007)

God I remember that **** hole!


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 31, 2007)

OK... Some new sh!t...

Well, not new but from Desert Storm and Desert Shield... My brother Scott found them in a shoebox while rummaging for his lacrosse stick...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 31, 2007)

Shitty ass place...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 31, 2007)

Great pics, Les.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 9, 2007)

Thank u, but I hated re-living those pics... God what a sh!thole...

More..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 9, 2007)

Man I wish I had some pics of some our vehicals to show you guys. Not a pretty site.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'll ask again. What is sticking through the bulkhead Les? Looks like an artillery shell.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 9, 2007)

It is a warhead from a 107mm rocket...


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 9, 2007)

thanks for the pics. I wish they were all on an FTP so i could download them... I'm too lazy to save them one at a time.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 9, 2007)

Man, u really are lazy, cause Im a lazy bastard and even I dont mind copying pics "One ata Time.."


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 9, 2007)

Good pics mate.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 9, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Man, u really are lazy, cause Im a lazy bastard and even I dont mind copying pics "One ata Time.."



Well that was a thinly veiled "wish". 

An FTP site with all these resources in a folder that u can just drag onto your hard drive without all that right clicking...

There's just too much good stuff to choose from, i want it all!


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 9, 2007)

> There's just too much good stuff to choose from, i want it all!


LOL Dont we all???


----------



## lesofprimus (May 12, 2007)

More...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 13, 2007)

I love the last one.

Today Baghdad, tomorrow Paris!


----------



## h.whiteman (Apr 9, 2008)

your bogus addition of the 2nd recon battalion insignia to the socom manning chart that represents usaf special moperations command, joint special operations command, us army special operations command and naval special warfare command is totally misleading to anyone who is not from or knowledgeable concerning this community. usmc was not even included in this community until recently at their own request. you should remove your bogus inclusion. h.whiteman delta/75rgr,november/75 rgr, 10sfg,7sfg.


----------



## h.whiteman (Apr 9, 2008)

lesofprimus---by the way ,nice picture of an ejection of a usaf thunderbird. where did that occur? h.whiteman.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 9, 2008)

First of all, I did not make that jpg up... Secondly, on November 01, 2005, the DOD announced that the Secretary of Defense had approved a joint recommendation by U.S. Special Operations Command (USSOCOM) and the Marine Corps to create a Marine special operations command (MARSOC) as a component of USSOCOM.... 

MARSOC was officially activated on February 24, 2006 with ceremonies at Camp Lejeune, North Carolina....

If u look at the date of the original post, it was June 11th, 2005... So, if u can figure dates out accuratly enough, u can see that the pic was made before the Marines were even included into USSOCOM... Even a grunt can figure that one out....

Here is their official emblem...






Here is the original posted pic I posted from 2005...






I dont have any problem with changing the pic or deleting it for its innaccuracy, but I do have a problem with ur fu*king attitude towards myself with ur uppity, arrogant tone... U dont come here into my house and tell the Senior Moderator what he should and shouldnt do.... U can ask, either here or in a PM, for a correction to the issue, which obviously irks u to no end....

No one, and I mean no one uses the word bogus anymore dude.... Its 2008 u know...

I was in the Spec Op Community for a bunch of years, and I could care less if the pic is wrong, but hey, I aim to please.... 

If someone would kindly help this out, replace the 2nd Recon Bn patch with the new one for MARSOC, and change the name under the patch to read MARSOC....

Thanks in advance for the assist...


----------



## h.whiteman (Apr 9, 2008)

the insignia that are represented by the spec opns units are "commands" .i don't think even you would fail to understand that a "battalion" patch does not belong with them , even with you're "bogus" addition to the manning chart. i stand by my original statement. i was also in the community as a special forces group and ranger regiment officer. sorry it hurt your feelings. h.whiteman. take legitimate criticism.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey as*hole, hope this warning doesnt hurt ur feelings.... 9 points on the way to 10 for a Banning...

To re-iterate, it wasnt my fu*kin picture that was altered moron....

U dont piss on my leg here and tell me its raining... This is my fu*kin pool grunt, either deal or leave.... U have one option and thats to leave it alone, otherwise, ur gone....

Got it???


----------



## h.whiteman (Apr 9, 2008)

i'm asking as a result of your last posting---you did not add the 2nd recon batch to the socom manning chart? if this your site, you have a nice informational site that a bunch of folks are making valuable contributions to. sorry you're so sensitive. you should watch your language---it does'nt contribute anything to the site. once again nice site. h.whiteman


----------



## SoD Stitch (Apr 9, 2008)

Um, Mr. h.whiteman, you might want to cool it. 

We all try get along here (though we don't always succeed), and it's probably not a good idea to go around telling people what to do, ESPECIALLY les. I've seen people get banned for less, so you might want to back off if you wanna stick around. Play nice or don't play at all.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 9, 2008)

Jesus Aged Christ.... I DID NOT ADD A PATCH TO ANYTHING!!!

If I need any advice on anything, let alone how my language is on this site, Ill ask a crippled Chimp about it before I ask some fu*kin grunt... We ran u SF pukes into the ground...


----------



## h.whiteman (Apr 9, 2008)

you obviously are incapable of learning as you aren't intelligent enough. i have more important places i can be other than a site(cool as it is---no thanks to you) run by someone like you. so ban me. i'm gone ,my decision. h.whiteman. you do the usmc not honor.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 9, 2008)

> you obviously are incapable of learning as you aren't intelligent enough.


And ur obviously not intelligent enough to to press the shift key when u type....


> you do the usmc not honor.


How fu*kin dare u accuse me of something so despicable as a Jarhead.... I was a Navy SEAL, and yea, they let uninteelagent morons into that neighborhood all the time.. And what kind of grammar is not honor???

As for *no *honor, WTF is that all about??? How did I disgrace my service in uniform??? How did I tarnish the remnants of the blood I've spilled on 4 continents???

Ur a piece of sh!t who got called out on the carpet for being an obnoxious c*nt, by the one dude u shouldnt have mouthed off to.... Take ur suppositories and go play in another pricks sandbox...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 9, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> I dont have any problem with changing the pic or deleting it for its innaccuracy, but I do have a problem with ur fu*king attitude towards myself with ur uppity, arrogant tone...



Daddy, why didn't that bad man accept your statement?


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 9, 2008)

Go get 'em Les. Attitude is three quarters of A$$hole. A little respect goes a long way.

You're comment was legitimate and warranted a respectful response. This has nothing to do with branches of service. This is about manners. And a Marine should be well schooled in that area.


----------



## Soren (Apr 10, 2008)

Just another thing, when did the USMC ever become a Spec Ops unit ? 

Also I have no trouble believing that Les and his bros ran them into the ground.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 11, 2008)

Having seen firsthand what SEALs can do, and having a SEAL team save my (and a few other's) butt in a place I can't name, I know who the F I would call if the fit hit the shan. And I worked with a number of different SpecOps units.


----------



## DBII (Apr 11, 2008)

My first Co was SF and a marathon runner. On his first assignment after getting his SF tab, there were Seals doing PT. Being a cocky young man, he inviated himself to PT thinking that the Seals were all hype. He said it was the hardest workout that he never finished an he never made it to the run.

DBII


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 11, 2008)

Its a no-sh!tter fellas, we PT'd our asses off... 

No one came close... We made fun of the Greenie Beenies to their faces, we had that kind of respect...


----------



## SoD Stitch (Apr 12, 2008)

I have zero experience in the military (my mistake), but from what I know about Spec Ops units, the SEALs are among the best, if not THE best; anybody who can fight on the Sea, Air and Land has GOTTA be good (of course, it doesn't hurt that I just finished reading _Lone Survivor: The Eyewitness Account of Operation Redwing and the Lost Heroes of SEAL Team 10_).


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 12, 2008)

We were, are and are going to be the Best.... HooYa....


----------



## Soren (Apr 15, 2008)

I respect the heck out of the SEALs, but no'more than I respect the SAS, Danish Jägerkorps KSK-9.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 13, 2008)

Because Les has been remiss in keeping his sticky current.

You gotta admit... this is one fast M'effer. Just not fast enough.


----------



## Soren (Jun 14, 2008)

Should've headed for the water


----------



## Kruska (Jun 14, 2008)

And who would have that kind of $$$ to be expanded on just one soldier? 

Regards
Kruska


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 14, 2008)

Versus what? Operating a UAV or helicopter for a few more hours or days until a ground squad was in place to finish him with a 20 cent bullet?


----------



## Kruska (Jun 14, 2008)

Depends on what this video or mission is about. 

Regards
Kruska


----------



## drgondog (Jun 14, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> More...



Couldn't help but notice the 82nd airborne trooper Afghanistan 'early' or Iraq? - All those shots are spectacular Dan..


----------



## drgondog (Jun 14, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> U mean the C-5 Galaxy??? It crashed at Dover on an undershoot...



I met the CMS that was flying as loadmaster on that deal - at least I think it was same one - The AF had notions of crucifying her but it wasn't her fault and the command pilot took it for her..

Her good friend CMS Kinner was a 'survivor' on the first AC 130 that tested the 105 mount - as I recall the story it took 8900 feet to recover from a roll/spin from 9000 AGL.


----------



## Matt308 (Jun 14, 2008)

That story I would like to hear, drgondog. Know where we can find it?

Oh, and Les, don't kill me. I know I committed a cardinal sin. Just didn't want the sticky to die.


----------



## drgondog (Jun 14, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> That story I would like to hear, drgondog. Know where we can find it?
> 
> Oh, and Les, don't kill me. I know I committed a cardinal sin. Just didn't want the sticky to die.



I will put you in touch with the gent - let me poll him first and I'll send you a PM.

I don't think this story has been published (105 test right?)

CMS Kinner was in 355th during Takhli days and is a real old timer


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 11, 2008)

Great shots Les! Thank you!


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 12, 2008)

Ur welcome...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2008)

Aww man, I was hoping for a new pic, Les.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 12, 2008)

OK, try these....


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 12, 2008)

Or these....


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice photos Les. That M-60 gunner has a sh!tload of ammo.


----------



## Ferdinand Foch (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey Les, these are some pretty sick photos, thanks. Question, though? Which ship are those quad flak guns on I couldn't read the whole sign.


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 13, 2008)

40mm mount from the USS North Carolina..


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice Pics Dan!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 13, 2008)

Good stuff Dan!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 25, 2010)

Blaydon, I realize your kinda new here but you have made a major GOOF UP! You really should have started a thread of your own for you photos. Les really hates it when someone post their photos in his thread and seeing as how he is a mod it wont be pretty but you won't get banned though. Just politely warning you. That's all.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 26, 2010)

Aaron is correct, no posting in MY frickin threads...

Yo...


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> Aaron is correct, no posting in MY frickin threads...
> 
> Yo...



Hmmmmm......how are we supposed to reply on your pics then?

Oh sh*t! I just posted in Minister Of Whoopass thread....! Delete! Delete! Delete!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 26, 2010)

No posting pics relevant to the subject matter in my threads...

Better Jan???


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 26, 2010)

And heres some pics just to justify me bein in my own thread...

Choke on em u bastards....


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 26, 2010)

Wow, never seen the shot of the B-52 without it's vertical stabilizer before. That's interesting to say the least.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 26, 2010)

How the h*ll is it still flying!? 

That's better Brother....


----------



## Njaco (Jan 27, 2010)

That last pic is a Spit recon over the Normandy beaches before D-Day, scaring the hell out of the locals. See'em run!


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 28, 2010)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Wow, never seen the shot of the B-52 without it's vertical stabilizer before. That's interesting to say the least.



The aircraft was being used as a testbed to identify structural weaknesses in the airframe when the event occurred. The crew, with the assistance of Boeing engineers on the ground, was able to land the aircraft safely.


Pilot Arthur Doucette who has studied aviation accidents added: 



> Note that the B52's design is quite different and that a good size piece of the VS remained (enough to provide significant lateral stability). The B52 also had the wing mounted much further forward, hence the whole fuselage acted as a stabilizing force (the feathered arrow effect). The A300 is just barely stable without the fin, with the wing mounted further aft the pitching forces ahead of the center of rotation are about the same as those behind the center of rotation. If the A300 fin departed while any amount of rotation was going on, the forces would have quickly spun the aircraft in the previously described "flat spin".


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 17, 2010)

Few more new ones...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 18, 2010)

That last dude was really fast. Just not fast enough.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 9, 2010)

No one can outrun a gatling gun...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 9, 2010)

I have always been impressed by large caliber weapons. Great material Dan. thank you for sharing.


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2010)

I agree Aaron. Good shots Dan.


----------

